# Killi Fry Not Growing?



## fishnjeeps (Nov 11, 2011)

As the title says, I've had these Killi fry that I found in my canister filter. They have grown some since I found them but it seems like they have stopped growing. One fry is about 1/2" and is very active. The other one is half that size and sits at the bottom and is very lethargic. I feed them Hikari first bites 2-3 times a day. They are in a breeder net sitting in the tank they came from originally with some plastic plant parts to hide in. Any advice on how to get them larger or is this normal? These were unexpected fry but I'd like to try to keep them alive if I can.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

If you have live plants they will munch things off of that. Hatching some baby brine will help too. Feed them small amounts several times a day and you should see them growing soon.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

What species? 
They can grow at radically different rates.


----------



## fishnjeeps (Nov 11, 2011)

Golden Wonder Killi's is all I know. I wasn't planning to breed these but I have fry now. I found the smaller one dead this morning so now I only have 1 left. I'll see if I can find brine shrimp to hatch. I've never done that so I'll have to look into how that's done. If anyone has a link to some instructions feel free to post em for me.


----------

